# أقوى وأفضل السلاسل التعليمية والتدريبية للإعداد لإختبار pmp خاصة و pmi عامة



## faysalhard (3 يونيو 2010)

*











أقوى وأفضل السلاسل التعليمية والتدريبية للإعداد لإختبار خاصة PMP و PMI عامة

هي شهادة يقدمها معهد ادارة المشاريع PMI لمحترف ادارة المشاريع اختصارا Project Management Professional PMP






ويتم الحصول على الاعتماد من خلال توثيق 3 أو 5 سنوات من الخبرة في العمل في إدارة المشاريع، والانتهاء من 35 ساعة من التدريب ذا الصلة بإدارة المشاريع، وتسجل نسبة مئوية معينة في أمتحان كتابي متعدد الاختيارات


سوف اقدم لكم انشاء الله . حصرياً - وبإنفراد تام قبل جميع المنتديات العربية والغربية - جميع الكتب والسلاسل التعليمية لكي تصبح رجل اعمال ناجح











The Project Management Question and Answer Book - 2004










تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## G A (3 يونيو 2010)

مـــــــــــــــــشـــــــــكور حبيبنا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## faysalhard (3 يونيو 2010)

*


g a قال:



مـــــــــــــــــشـــــــــكور حبيبنا علي هذا المجهود

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*العفو اخي الكريم *

*تحياتي :56:*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (3 يونيو 2010)

هذه هدايا من العيار الثقيل، شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Jordan079 (3 يونيو 2010)

أخي شكراً على حماسك .. لكن هذه النسخة قديمه من 2004 
والان انتهت مدتها و يوجد اصدار جديد نزل عام 2009 و هو المعتمد الان لدي pmi

و يوجد العديد من الروابط لهذا الكتاب بالمنتدى


----------



## faysalhard (3 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Nation - Charvat*

*Project Management Nation - Charvat 









​*

*تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## faysalhard (3 يونيو 2010)

*


jordan079 قال:



أخي شكراً على حماسك .. لكن هذه النسخة قديمه من 2004

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


jordan079 قال:


> * والان انتهت مدتها و يوجد اصدار جديد نزل عام 2009 و هو المعتمد الان لدي pmi*
> 
> * و يوجد العديد من الروابط لهذا الكتاب بالمنتدى*




*العفو اخي الكريم . لكن *

*الغرض من الموضوع هو جمع الكتب والدروس في موضوع واحد *

*بدون عناء البحث عنها . تحياتي :56:* ​


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*Heerkens - Project Management*

*Heerkens - Project Management











تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*Fundamentals of Project Management*

*Fundamentals of Project Management









​*

*تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*Effective Project Management*

*Effective Project Management - John Wiley and Sons










تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*The Portable MBA in Project Management*

*The Portable MBA in Project Management - John Wiley and Sons











تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Professional - PMP*

*Project Management Professional PMP - Kim Heldman











تابع الكتب اسفله ....​*


----------



## emofleh (4 يونيو 2010)

Thank Brother for your exceptional books but please note that the links for books number 3,4, and 5 are not functioning .

Thanks and good Luck


----------



## faysalhard (4 يونيو 2010)

*


emofleh قال:



thank brother for your exceptional books but please note that the links for books number 3,4, and 5 are not functioning .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


emofleh قال:


> * thanks and good luck*




*شكرا اخي الكريم على تنبيهك لي بانتهاء الروابط .*

*لقد استبدلتها برواط شغالة . تحياتي :77:* ​


----------



## eng_shouman (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*


eng_shouman قال:



بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*العفو اخي الكريم *

*تحياتي :77:*​


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Practitioner's Handbook*

*Project Management Practitioner's Handbook - Kleim and Ludin
​**










تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Professional Study Guide*

*Project Management Professional Study Guide - McGraw Hill PMP 











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Preparing PMP Exams*

*Michael Newell (AMACOM) - Preparing PMP Exams











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*The Little Black Book of Project Management*

*Michael Thomsett - The Little Black Book of Project Management











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge*

*PMBOK - Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge












تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Projet Management Glossary*

*Projet Management Glossary











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Integrated Project Management*

*Prentice Hall - Integrated Project Management











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Radical Project Management*

*Prentice Hall - Radical Project Management











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Jump Start*

*Sybex - Project Management Jump Start











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*New Directions in Project Management*

*Tinnirello - New Directions in Project Management











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*The Evolutionary Project Managers Handbook*

*Tom Gilb - The Evolutionary Project Managers Handbook










تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Project Management Methodologies*

*Project Management Methodologies 2003 











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*Strategic planning for project management using a project management maturity model*

*Wiley Book - Strategic planning for project management using a project management maturity model











تابع الكتب اسفله ....
​*


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (5 يونيو 2010)

الزميل فيصل

الف تحية على هذه الهدايا التي من العيار الثقيل، بصراحة وجبة إدارية دسمة


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*


عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:



الزميل فيصل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> * الف تحية على هذه الهدايا التي من العيار الثقيل، بصراحة وجبة إدارية دسمة*




*العفو اخي الكريم *

*تحياتي * ​


----------



## faysalhard (5 يونيو 2010)

*CD PMI Tools PMP Test Bank*

*CD PMI Tools PMP Test Bank*

*



*


*

*


*تابع الكتب اسفله ....*




​


----------



## Jamal (26 أكتوبر 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل فيصل
> 
> الف تحية على هذه الهدايا التي من العيار الثقيل، بصراحة وجبة إدارية دسمة



هل تكرت اخي عبد الرحمن برفع هذه المشاركات على موقع
حيث ان الروابط لا تعمل
وشكرا لك مسبقا


----------



## الانكشاري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو وضع الكتب على مواقع التحميل غير Hotfile
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نناشد الاخوة في المساعدة برفع هذه الكتب الثمينة


----------



## Jamal (3 نوفمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> هل تكرت اخي عبد الرحمن برفع هذه المشاركات على موقع
> حيث ان الروابط لا تعمل
> وشكرا لك مسبقا




نرجو المساعدة


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rock_195 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*يريت ياجماعه اعاده رفع الكتب علي اي موقع تحميل وليكن مثل الميديافاير او اي موقع سريع ومماثل 
بصراحه الكتب ثمينه جدا ومجهودات روووووووعه بس مفيش ولا كتاب اتحمل غير اول تلت كتب وموقع ال Hotfile دا رخم اوووي
متشكر لاهتمام حضراتكم


*​


----------



## rock_195 (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## rock_195 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*المشكله دي في كل الكتب 
*​


----------



## bryar (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------

